# اخبار و اعلانات > اعلانات سایت > خبر: سمینار رایگان برنامه نویس در نمایشگاه کتاب

## Keramatifar

با درود فراوان خدمت دوستان گرامی

*گردهمایی اعضای سایت برنامه نویس  در 
بیست و هشتمین نمایشگاه بین‌المللی کتاب تهران
 در قالب برگزاری چند  سمینار و کارگاه آمورشی رایگان طبق برنامه به شرح زیر برگزار خواهد  شد*
 روز
ساعت
ارائه دهنده
موضوع

*23 اردیبهشت
چهارشنبه*
17:00-17:45
محمدرضا کرامتی‌فر
معرفی آخرین تغییرات و امکانات PHPافزایش سرعت و بازدهی سایت‌های PHP


*23 اردیبهشت
چهارشنبه*
17:45-18:30
مسعود طاهری
قابلیت‌های جدید SQL Server 2014

*24 اردیبهشت
پنجشنبه*
17:00-18:00
سید منصور عمرانی
معرفی SignalRAsync Programming


*24 اردیبهشت
پنجشنبه*
18:00-19:30
محمدمهدی کرامتی‌فر
معرفی امکانات جدید Visual Stdudio 2015معرفی امکانات جدید ASP.NET 5 و ASP.NET MVC 6.0معرفی تکنولوژی های هوشمندسازی Internet of Things (IOT)
       و همچنین آشنایی با بردهای الکترونیکی قابل برنامه نویسی (Arduino وRaspberry Pi)


*25 اردیبهشت
جمعه*
17:00-17:45
علیرضا عظیم‌زاده
تست نفوذپذیری با Kali Linux

*25 اردیبهشت
جمعه*
17:45-18:30
علی اصغر جعفری لاری
هک و حملات سایبری


 
معرفی جدیدترین دستاوردهای دنیای فناوری آشنایی بیشتر با کتاب‌های مولفاناجرای عملی  بخش‌هایی از کتاب‌هامعرفی اثر بعدی مولفانپرسش و پاسخ با خوانندگان کتاب‌ها
 *محل برگزاری: 
روبروی سالن* *20B** دانشگاهی، ستاد اجرایی ناشران دانشگاهی، سالن سرای اهل قلم*

----------

